# 64 Parking Brake Adjustment



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

It's Rick again... :seeya:

Where is the adjustment point for the parking brake cable?

I found a threaded rod with jam nuts where the brake cable meets the rear cables. Is that it?

If it is, it is as tight as it can get and my parking brake is still not what it should be.

Do I have to manually adjust the rear brakes? Haven't been in there yet but I'm ass-u-ming there are self adjusters inside.

Thanks!
Pesty Old Rick


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You are correct on the adjustment location. It's where the cables meet, and the jamb nuts tighten it up. If you ran our of adjustment, do the following: back off the cable adjustment so there's slack. Pull the rear wheels and drums. You should be able to turn the star adjusters several clicks, so that when you put the drums back on, you can feel a very slight drag. You want slight to no drag. Inspect the parking brake arm and bar that attach to the shoes. They should be in place. Now, put it back together, and adjust the cable until you have a parking brake that locks the wheels up in about 6 to ten clicks of the pedal. Release the pedal, and make sure that the brakes are not dragging. If they are, your calble is a little too tight. Hope this helps.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks, I would have ass-u-me'd the car had self adjusters...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That's if the adjusters are working right. And if the e-brake cable is misadjusted, then the self adjusters inside the drums can't adjust properly. I would follow the above advise and if you have good shoes back there with drums that are not too worn and you still can't get the e-brake cable adjusted, then I'd be looking at the cable routing to be sure the hooks are in the correct holes and check at the rear brake backing plates to be sure the outer cable is being held by the backing plate and not rusted out. If you still can't adjust it right, then maybe a cable or two or three are streached and need to be replaced.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, it does have self-adjusters. But for them to work, they have to be clean and in perfect condition. Also, they ratchet when you back up the car and stop. Most people don't back up and hit the brakes firmly very often. Good luck.


----------

